# 10 Gallon German Blue Ram Tank-Suggestions?



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

So I have had a 10 gallon planted tank setup since about January and I have had a female German Blue Ram in the tank since about April 27th of this year.

Here is a photo of the tank with some details...http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourt ... Braden8558

So I have some different questions about what to stock this tank with. Right now I have the female ram and two harlequin rasboras which I plan to get rid of for store credit at the LFS. So I was wondering what your opinions on stocking would be? First I was thinking...

-A pair of german blue rams, and possibly the addition of 4 amano shrimp
-1 female german blue ram, 2 sparkling gouramis, 6 celestial pearl danios, ember tetras, or some type of micro rasbora, and then 4 amano shrimp.

If anybody has any other suggestions, feel free to add. I have gotten mixed feelings on whether I can do a pair of rams in a 10 gallon and would like some feedback on this and my other plan. Also my female german blue ram does not have much color to her like she did when I bought her. I don't think she is sick as she has been looking like that for most of the time I have had her, so if any of you could tell me what I could do to increase her color I would appreciate it!

Thanks for the help 

Braden


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

She probably lost color because there is no one to show off for, meaning a male.

I would prefer to have a longer footprint for a pair, but that does not mean it can't be done if you get lucky and find a male she likes!

IME, rams are picky about their mates, and do best when allowed to pair off from a group.


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion! I'm still not really sure what I want to do yet . Anybody else have other ideas on the subject?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd get a male and pair them off, then add some cardinals, maybe top off with a couple otos, and leave it at that.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Rams tend to be mostly bottom feeders, while tetras feed in the water column, so they make a pretty nice community. Serpae tetras are hardy, colorful, and very active. With any tetras you'll want a minimum of 4 and preferably 6. Otos can be a lot of fun to watch, but IME they're rather sensitive to changes in water parameters. You need at least 4 Otos. Can't help you with the shrimp.


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome, so I may get a male and school of fish like cardinals. Is there anyone who does not like or approve of this plan, or will it work fine?

Thanks, Braden


----------

